#    ()
! -        -1,      -  , ,        ?  8.2,  .

----------


## TRIAN

"  "

----------

, .

----------


## Baklan56

> ! -        -1,      -  , ,        ?  8.2,  .


        8.3
  -   :          :Smilie:

----------

, .
       2014 
  1  2015 .
  9     8, 9.
  2014   (2015)    ?

----------



----------

. .   1     "  "?

----------

> "  "?


.

----------

